# yellow beta fish



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

ok for my first beta fish i was planning on getting a yellow delta but i dont know were i could get a yellow beta i am pretty sure our petco doesnt have it and ik that our meijer doesnt have one if you know were to find yellow beta fish in ohio let me know thanks btw names for my new beta would be appreicated


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

Sometimes Petco gets them because the one close to me had a bunch of yellows with different tail types. Just keep looking and maybe they will get some in. You can also check out aquabid.com. I got my yellow crowntail betta from walmart.


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the help btw how do you upload an avatar pic ?


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

i agree with what mysquishy just told you


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

SOme on aquabid:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1273553406

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1274128575

I LOVE this one:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasd&1274128681

There is also a yellow dragon delta that has been on there awhile. He has some tail damage though.

I would love to have this yellow halfmoon WOW:
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1273851516


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the advice i am kinda looking for one one regular yellow but those are beautiful hmm maybe i should just buy a local beta that catches my eye


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I saw a yellow butterfly at Petco today. I wanted to get him soo bad, but I couldn't take home 3.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I see them every so often but only when I don't have room for another fish 

See if your Petco or fishy store will call you when they get their shipments in. Good luck.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I wouldn't get a fancy first betta. If you mess up somehow and he gets sick and dies, you would have wasted quite a bit of money. I would start with a petco betta for now... Just so you get the hang of it. (I don't mean to discourage you but that does happen from time to time.)


----------



## beta novice (May 9, 2010)

right thats what i am planning getting a petstore or petco beta first


----------

